# cherry shrimp



## garryp (Jan 14, 2012)

What eats cherry shrimp?

What do cherry shrimp eat?

What kind of habitat/cover do they need to survive?

I have a 75 gallon well planted tank with typical beginner community fishes (guppy (hate them) molly cory gourame neon tetra black skirt tetra tiger barb yadda yadda

Thanks.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Try this link.
It has a good amount of info.
after reading it I might even get some for my tank. 

Cherry shrimp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

garryp said:


> 1. What eats cherry shrimp?
> 
> 2. What do cherry shrimp eat?
> 
> 3. What kind of habitat/cover do they need to survive?


1. Anything bigger than them, pretty much. Most tetras and rasboras will leave RCS alone due to their size, but bettas, gouramis, and angels all will take swipes at them unless they're very well fed.

2. Garbage. Deadfall from plants, uneaten flake food, detritus from the fish, algae, etc. Hence why they have the smallest bioload of anything you can put in your tank.

3. They love densely planted tanks, and they go hog wild in moss. Java moss, riccia fluitens, Christmas moss, Marimo moss, dwarf baby tears, they love it all.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

garryp said:


> What eats cherry shrimp?


Many fish will eat them, even smaller fish will eat the young cherries.

Mine share tanks with Bristlenose (these are shrimp safe). Angels, who will eat them if they get them. Betta, he tends to leave them alone mostly, but every now and then he may eat the small ones.



> What do cherry shrimp eat?


They love to graze the microfilm in your tank, so if the tank is new you really need to make sure you feed them enough., I feed mine zucchini, capsicum, algae disks, shrimp pellets, flakes, fish pellets. 



> What kind of habitat/cover do they need to survive?


A well planted tank, especially with moss types in it will ake them happy. A heavily planted, lots of safe small places they can escape to, if you want to keep them with fish.



> I have a 75 gallon well planted tank with typical beginner community fishes (guppy (hate them) molly cory gourame neon tetra black skirt tetra tiger barb yadda yadda


I personally wouldnt put them in with those fish types


----------



## garryp (Jan 14, 2012)

> I personally wouldnt put them in with those fish types


Ok, I guess that they can cohabit with hard core vegetarians? (if there is such a fish!)

I have lots of plants, but no "carpet" mosses yet. I have a moss ball, but the instant that it was put into the tank two male guppies instantly scalped it. Since the guppies were stressing a molly to near death by constantly courting her, they are isolated in a small breeding box awaiting a trip back to the LFS, or the garbage disposal after a deep freeze if they will not take them back. I hate guppies.

Shrimp are out for the present, though I would like some fast growing moss.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Gary before you do the deed put up a listing on your local craigs list.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

garryp said:


> 1. Ok, I guess that they can cohabit with hard core vegetarians? (if there is such a fish!)
> 
> 2. I have lots of plants, but no "carpet" mosses yet. Shrimp are out for the present, though I would like some fast growing moss.


1. Otocyclus (sp?) catfish, corydoras catfish, and plecostimus are all great tank mates for shrimp. If you go with a pleco, I would suggest a bushynose pleco, as they don't get more than 4"-5" long. Otos and cories are schooling bottom dwellers.

2. Mosses aren't so much of a carpet plant. Yes, they will root into the substrate, but things like baby tears, dwarf hairgrass, etc. are better carpet plants. Moss does well when you attach it to some driftwood with a rubber band or something like that. I'm having great success that way.


----------

